# Hello!!



## Sundance (Sep 9, 2004)

Welcome NG........ Lot's of New York folks that will
give insight to specific regional questions.


----------



## Blossom (Nov 29, 2008)

*I'm like you just getting started. I just finished the beginners beekeeping course and took the test last thurs. My bees are coming in April and they can't come soon enough. I ordered two 3# packages of Carniolan because I want a very gentle bee to start off with. After studing up on the different kinds I decided they would be best for me. Wish you alot of success with your new venture.*


----------



## Fred Bee (May 5, 2007)

Welcome Nature Girl...I hope you enjoy it as much as we do. It is a blast. Lots of good advice and help here...also, read good bee books and get a good mentor or two to help you.


----------



## Ravenseye (Apr 2, 2006)

Welcome aboard. It's nice to meet someone else who researches a lot before taking action. Keep in touch!


----------



## JC55 (Mar 11, 2009)

*Hi All*

Just joined the Bee keeping community-my first set of bees will be here on May 9-I got into this on a need for pollinating a apple orchard my club oens and nobady available to pollinate-will see how it all goes

JC


----------

